# TUG Timeshare Review system updates!



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2013)

Last year I started a thread asking for input on basic items people would really want to be included in Timeshare Reviews they read.  Taking this input we added new features to the Timeshare Review submission form that allow TUGGERS to submit reviews and easily insert these items into the review without having to clutter up the bulk of the review text with them.

Taking all of the input from the previous thread, these were the questions added to the TUG Resort Review form to be included in all new reviews (this went live last week, so any reviews since then will have them included).

ok...I came up with 10 quick and easy questions...and edited the first post.

let me know if these work for our first draft...or if there are some that are more important than others to swap out for.

note I just picked the ones that ive seen asked most often (not just in this thread).


1. Room/Unit #
2. Internet Access
3. Room Size/Configuration
4. Interval Type (exchange/rental/etc)
5. Parking
6. laundry
7. Deck/Balcony in room
8. Convenience store Location
9. unexpected fees for visitors
10. Kitchen type


each of these is a made with a simple selection by the reviewer and is displayed at the top of each resort review (if the data was input, it is of course optional)

Tune in next week for another announcement about future updates to the review section as well!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2013)

note here is the previous thread if anyone wants to see the discussion that took place to come up with these entry items

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151561


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Need reference points*

Your review structure badly needs to include at least one reference point. The 1-10 scale you currently use does not hack it. For example, I cannot for the life of me understand how the Royal Resorts rank higher than the Marriott or Starwood resorts we have stayed at.

I feel strongly that ratings, especially  in the 8-10 range, should be supported by comparisons to other resorts rated in the same range.

As it stands today, TUG reviews are no more useful than those in TripAdvisor...in that one must read between the lines to try to glean how much the reviewer is comparing his/her experience to expectations rather than to how the resort exceeded or fell below experience at other resorts.

If you do not agree with this, please provide some requirement for reviewers to address the "wow factor." The points you list are helpful in rejecting a resort, but they are not helpful in leading one to say, "I want to go here."


----------



## eal (Apr 11, 2013)

I find that the description of how the ratings should be used is very helpful. The problem is  that reviewers don't always use it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2013)

not sure how the fact that you dont agree with the ratings some resorts get vs others means our review system is flawed, but you are welcome to your opinion and I appreciate all feedback =)

Ive not stayed in any mexican royal resorts, but I have stayed in a number of american marriotts....and id rate most if not all of the ones ive been in below a 9 on our scale.

The reviews I see for royals certainly make me believe the ratings they get.

If you dont believe there is a description for the scale we use on TUG, you have clearly never posted a review as its something displayed to everyone before they submit the rating in question.

its broken down describing each rating from 10 to 1


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2013)

The reader who is doing research on 'whether or not to go' to a resort still needs to temper the reviews by whether the writer of the review owns at that resort, or if they are 'widely traveled'. If the reviewer says 'This is the greatest resort EVER' one would hope s/he has seen other top-tier resorts to compare with. Credibility is questioned if the resort in question is the only one they own and they've owned it 2 years.

Otoh, if the reviewer owns at several top-tier resorts and the review is at one s/he exchanged into, you can be more assured that a great review here would be pretty much as experienced. A 'bitchy' review might indicate they felt they got less than good value from their exchange.

In the end, no review can be totally unbiased.

On the whole, I think TUGBrian did a great job redesigning the review input form to be more fair and show what a resort offers.

Jim


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 11, 2013)

FWIW, the reviews are very subjective.  For example, what I think is important may not be important to someone else, and therefore may result in me giving a resort a higher rating than someone else.  

I think the items listed are basic and should be included, although I'm not sure how important the room number is (more importantly, I'm not sure I'll remember the room number!).


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd like to know if there are stairs *inside* the unit.  I've found hat I have crossed out some resorts that I thought I might go to because they had sleeping lofts or were two story units.  

Fern


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2013)

The high end of the 1-10 scale is grossly overused while the "average" range 4-7 is treated like it is a dump. Below a 4 practically has to be a slum.  Most resorts should be 5-7 with the best being 8 or 9 and only the super few a 10. We have serious rank inflation and it makes those scores meaningless.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> We have serious rank inflation and it makes those scores meaningless.



Sort of like the grading system in higher education. 

One item that has always been a "problem" for me is the fact that a timeshare in London could never be a 10 because there are no organized activities, etc. The fact it is in one of the world's great cities with endless things to do and see is not "rateable". I do mention that in my reviews but stick to the rating criteria, thus giving less than ten even if it meets all the other criteria. 

Haven't looked at the new system so if I am off base here, I apologize. 

Cheers


----------



## gandalf252002 (Apr 12, 2013)

*My thoughts*

Just my opinion, and something I utilize myself but have always wanted to see more objective reviews, as opposed to subjective.  I have made a list of various amenities, and each is given a point value based on it's importance.  So for example if a unit has flat screen TV's it gets 1 point.  More than 1 TV add a point.  Jacuzzi tub, add 2 points.  Lack of something can have a point subtracted from it, say for example not having a bathtub, etc.

Not flawless by any means, as there will ALWAYS be a subjective part of it.  You can give 2 points for a King bed and 1 point for a Queen bed, but the comfort and texture is particular to each individual.  A combination of both would perfect.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2013)

issue is, the rating system could be left the same...and a certain group would be happy...another upset.

I could change it to any of the suggestions above(or in other threads), and a certain group would be happy...while another upset.

I try to simply manage as best I can to make it beneficial (if not perfect) for everyone!

if it came to the point where people felt certain parts of the reviews (or review pages) were worthless...thats a different story =)


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 12, 2013)

Tough job but whatever you decide to keep/change, it's your choice and I applaud your efforts. 

Cheers


----------

